# Do any quitters out there have ......



## jessicasx

Uber Light for sale . I'll pay for shipping also ... Let me know iv contacted uber they say have no more left . I want one


----------



## corey389

Why are you driving in RI for 80 cents a mile? Can you afford to pay for shipping. It makes no sense to me why would any one drive at a lost.


----------



## jessicasx

Well as of right now this is my only income . I drive three nights a week my pay out this week was 356.00 and I made 60$ in tips I spent about $35 in gas . Its constantly surging . and beats dunkin donuts 40 hr a week for. $200 check .


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Wow. I almost forgot Rhode Island is a state. I'm surprised Connecticut hasn't taken over.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

jessicasx said:


> Uber Light for sale . I'll pay for shipping also ... Let me know iv contacted uber they say have no more left . I want one


Plenty on ebay


----------



## ctuber

DrJeecheroo said:


> Wow. I almost forgot Rhode Island is a state. I'm surprised Connecticut hasn't taken over.


we are waiting on another republican governor, then we make our move! Might be a while though, the last one we had is in jail.


----------



## jessicasx

I think it's rediculous we can't drive in other states seeing as ri is so small . the other night I had a ride to Foxwoods in Connecticut . n I always get rides to mass n unable to get back online untill over the line . But thank u I'll check out eBay .


----------



## Oc_DriverX

jessicasx said:


> Well as of right now this is my only income . I drive three nights a week my pay out this week was 356.00 and I made 60$ in tips I spent about $35 in gas . Its constantly surging . and beats dunkin donuts 40 hr a week for. $200 check .


I will be the broken record and remind you that you should consider depreciation and increased maintenance as well. Your numbers seem decent and tips always help.

You should double check the legality of the Uber light in your state. In some states they are actually illegal to use.


----------



## ctuber

jessicasx said:


> I think it's rediculous we can't drive in other states seeing as ri is so small . the other night I had a ride to Foxwoods in Connecticut . n I always get rides to mass n unable to get back online untill over the line . But thank u I'll check out eBay .


Yep it's unfortunate, I routinely get trips from CT to NY and have to drive back empty, while NY drivers can drop in CT and stay here and pickup fares, my fares!


----------



## jessicasx

Oc_DriverX said:


> I will be the broken record and remind you that you should consider depreciation and increased maintenance as well. Your numbers seem decent and tips always help.
> 
> You should double check the legality of the Uber light in your state. In some states they are actually illegal to use.


Do u know where would I look up if its legal . I think it is but I'd like to be sure . Iv seen only one in my city and there was a cop two cars a head of me and the driver was coming down the road in the opposite direction . clearly the cop saw it . so I'm thinking it is I'd like to be sure.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

jessicasx said:


> Do u know where would I look up if its legal . I think it is but I'd like to be sure . Iv seen only one in my city and there was a cop two cars a head of me and the driver was coming down the road in the opposite direction . clearly the cop saw it . so I'm thinking it is I'd like to be sure.


Perhaps your local PD could tell you. I have heard that it is not legal in CA, although I have seen an Uber or two using them.


----------



## jessicasx

corey389 said:


> Why are you driving in RI for 80 cents a mile? Can you afford to pay for shipping. It makes no sense to me why would any one drive at a lost.


So your from providence ? You don't drive ? I just signed on for Uber Xl fares are a little higher .


----------



## jessicasx

Oc_DriverX said:


> Perhaps your local PD could tell you. I have heard that it is not legal in CA, although I have seen an Uber or two using them.


I'm thinking as long as its not the same color a as the police use it would be fine. but thanks for your help .


----------



## rjenkins

No, but I got a shiny new Lyft Glowstache.


----------



## jiwagon

this seems cool https://www.etsy.com/listing/222182758/uber-u-logo-light-up-glowing-window-sign


----------



## elelegido

ctuber said:


> we are waiting on another republican governor


Waiting for, not waiting on. Unless you are a waiter/waitress at a restaurant and you are waiting on a customer.

You give a country independence and all they do is bollocks up the language


----------



## TimFromMA

Each market has it's own rules and regulations and must be applied for separately. Before I stopped driving, I was approved for MA and RI.


----------



## dlally929

Why do you want the light? What do you see as the pros? I am just wondering. I may consider it too.


----------



## krazydrive

Honestly you are better off without the U displayed on your windshield. I have a U and used it for 2weeks before uber emailed me saying it was illegal to have it turned on in CA. Also Taxi drivers and valets here see that U on your car and they get pissed now because were taking their business . I haven't put that U on my windshield in over a year. No free advertising here. My pax can always find me with out it!


----------



## dlally929

krazydrive said:


> Honestly you are better off without the U displayed on your windshield. I have a U and used it for 2weeks before uber emailed me saying it was illegal to have it turned on in CA. Taxi drivers and valets here see that U and they get pissed now. I haven't put that U on my windshield in over a year. No free advertising here. My pax can always find me with out it!


Krazydrive... Great points = no need for the light. thanks


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Sounds like motel 6 in reverse.


----------



## UberTaxPro

DrJeecheroo said:


> Wow. I almost forgot Rhode Island is a state. I'm surprised Connecticut hasn't taken over.


We here in CT are fighting with MA over this territory now!


----------



## TimFromMA

If you order a McDonald's meal on the MA side of the border, you will still be eating fries once you reach CT.


----------



## berserk42

I just got an Uber window sticker/cling thingy in the mail. I'm not going to use it. I don't see an advantage to putting a target on my car. Also, in my area AFAIK car lights (like those on a taxi) are the exclusive domain of taxis by law.


----------



## rtaatl

I still have my USB Uber light if anyone wants it. Now that I'm full livery I have no use for it.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

jessicasx said:


> I think it's rediculous we can't drive in other states seeing as ri is so small . the other night I had a ride to Foxwoods in Connecticut . n I always get rides to mass n unable to get back online untill over the line . But thank u I'll check out eBay .


Maybe you can contact other support centers in the adjacent states and get approved to work there also. I know you can within a state.


----------



## BlackStallion

jessicasx said:


> Uber Light for sale . I'll pay for shipping also ... Let me know iv contacted uber they say have no more left . I want one


 I don't recommend you use it, I think it's cool and all but easy target for cops and for angry taxies.. I'm not sure how Uber works in RI but just an advice.


----------



## jessicasx

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Maybe you can contact other support centers in the adjacent states and get approved to work there also. I know you can within a state.


Thank u , I contacted support I'm now allowed to drive in MASS .


----------



## jessicasx

AND as for the light I got one on ebay for 15$ if been using it no problems here in RI . People have asked me in parking lots what it is . Able to give them my referral to drive and also some new riders


----------



## turbovator

jessicasx said:


> Uber Light for sale . I'll pay for shipping also ... Let me know iv contacted uber they say have no more left . I want one


No, Jessica I don't have one but I have a bridge in Brooklyn I would like to sell you.


----------



## Nick781

Jessica would you drive me for a whole day?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Nick781 said:


> Jessica would you drive me for a whole day?


The thirst is real! This isn't tinder.


----------

